# O radu foruma > Obavijesti administratora >  Forum nam je bio hakiran

## anchie76

Poštovani korisnici,

ovim putem Vas obavještavamo da nam je server na žalost bio hackiran, te smo zbog toga imali problema s forumom (tj. bio je nedostupan).  Jučer navečer je forum ponovo uspostavljen i nadam se zaleti u smjeru našeg servera smanjiti.

Ispričavamo se ako ste imali problema zbog toga (ili ako ste pokupili virus od nas), iskreno nam je žao. Toplo Vam preporučamo da na Vašim osobnim kompjuterima uvijek imate najnoviju verziju antivirusnog programa, jer evo i stranica kao što je naša (koja je inače sigurna) može postati nesigurna ako nas netko hackira.

Hvala Vam na razumijevanju  :Smile:

----------

